# USA vs. Mexico (Gold Cup)!!! "my wife in her soccer jersey"



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's a photo of my wife. I took this back during all of the World Cup madness.
She's pulling for both the US and Mexico. I'm pulling for the US, of course.
Anyway, just thought I'd share!!!


My Sexy Wife "Futbol Mexico" by db digital, on Flickr


----------

